
Ask HN: Best choice to build cross platform mobile app with JavaScript? - hamxiaoz
It&#x27;s 2018 now what&#x27;s the best choice to build a cross platform mobile app using JavaScript&#x2F;TypeScript?<p>I have seen options:
- NativeScript
- React Native
- Ionic<p>What&#x27;s your choice and why?
======
txmjs
React Native. Write the React we all know and love, be supported by a huge
ecosystem and community, and leverage the power of OS level UI components and
libraries whilst enjoying the ease of writing in JS. It’s making the
production of a truly native-feel app completely painless and with little
learning curve for an existing React/JS developer

